
The Sharing Economy Takes Another Hit - lutesfuentes
https://casetext.com/posts/the-sharing-economy-takes-another-hit-a-class-is-certified-in-the-uber-lawsuit
======
hwstar
Uber: If we can't exploit 'em then we won't employ 'em.

Everything in the sharing economy seems to revolve around someone getting a
raw deal, while someone else gets unjustly enriched. Where's the balance?

There needs to be a third classification of worker which is somewhere between
employee and independent contractor.

Let's call that new classification a "standard contract worker"

The "standard contract worker" works with a contract in place instead of
nothing like today's at-will employee.

The standard contract form of employment is backed up by some state statutes
which contain immutable worker protections which cannot be negotiated away,
but everything else is negotiable. All terms must be negotiated up-front, if
either party wants to change something, then a new contract must be agreed to
by both parties.

------
WalterSear
The _sharecropper_ economy takes a huge hit.

